# Workamping not all I thought it would be.



## catbird (Jul 12, 2015)

We just started workamping for KOA 3 months ago. There have been several things come up that I didnÂ’t expect that make workamping unpleasant. I would like to know if these items are common and I was naÃ¯ve or if I just got a lemon on the first job. None of these items were discussed with us prior to taking the job except the pay. 

Work 5 to 6 hours shifts with no break. (This is allowed by law in this state.)
Workers work split shifts. Work a total of 8 hours over 10 to 11 hour period. One to 3 split shifts in a week.
Office people are not allowed to sit down during the entire shift. Grounds maintenance not allowed to rest at any point during shift-they must walk grounds looking for cigarette butts if everything else is done. (All workampers here are between 50 and 73 years old.)
No days off for the entire 6 month workamping period.
Pay is minimum wage plus a bunch off site rental.
All workampers here are highly professional in behavior and talent and have had previous career jobs with high to very high responsibility. I donÂ’t understand the treatment unless workcamping is just another form of corporate BS.
 The manager occasionally berates the employees and blames us for things we didnÂ’t do or are beyond our control. I understand that this part is definitely park specific, but I was wondering how many managers were like this. Please let me know your thoughts on these or other items. I would like to know things to watch out for in the future and I think this information would benefit other workampers.


----------



## C Nash (Jul 13, 2015)

I don't think this is the normal from what I have seen.  We didn't have al those rules when we volonteered at a State Park.  I know the vol here must not.  Grass needs cutting, sites raked, pits cleaned and sticks picked up.  Think a lot of workcampers just want a free ride.  Having said that we have met some GREAT host that really went beyond the required duty.  I know when we hosted the host in other loop got mad at us because he said we did things not required.  We just did what we thought needed.  hosting is not for all.  Read the requirements before you agree.  There are 4 host here and 2 should be a plenty for 30 sites


----------

